# Need some help: Bad sample in Broadway Big Band 2?



## krismiller1982 (May 30, 2020)

Hey ya'll. Wondering if some of you out there could see if you have the same issue as I am having. One of the samples within Boadway Big Band 2 is giving me problems. I've tried downloading the entire library again, but it didn't resolve the issue.

The problem is with the 1st Trumpet legato mic position 5 sample - triggered when playing the highest A & Bb within the instrument range. The initial attack is lower in volume than the sustain & I cant figure out if its a corrupt sample or just a bad recording. Either way its very noticeable & annoying. Want to know if its just on my end or others have the same sample. Cheers!!

I've attached a photo of the odd sample & pointed to where to play when triggering it.


----------



## WandaS (Jun 1, 2020)

I've played it a hundred times and i don't find any difference.
It could be my old Yamaha KX 88 is different than your controller.
Maybe yours is more sensitive. Up and down I just don't here it.
Sorry


----------



## krismiller1982 (Jun 2, 2020)

WandaS said:


> I've played it a hundred times and i don't find any difference.
> It could be my old Yamaha KX 88 is different than your controller.
> Maybe yours is more sensitive. Up and down I just don't here it.
> Sorry


Play them at full velocity... I’ll post an audio clip if you dont hear it. Its just those 2 notes.


----------

